# Removing studs under a load-bearing header (with pictures)



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

it appears that this beam is from one end to the other. The ones you want to remove are not at the end of the header. If so you can safely remove them.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Depends upon if that header was built to hold the weight across the new span
And if there is sufficient support under the bearing points to hold everything

From tables that I have seen:
With just ceiling joist above (2) 2x8's should hold for the 7' opening
Just make sure for support under the new bearing points


----------



## sbazzle (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, fellas. I figured with two headers across there, the weight wouldn't be a problem. Dave, the tables you're referring to, are those online somewhere?


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

You should be ok if it's ONLY holding the weight of the ceiling. If it's holding more than that (2nd floor load, roof components) then you'd need to remove the header and install a LVL or even steel in an extreme situation


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

This beam is not 'simply supported' so the span tables won't work. If you know the loading the sag in the middle of the unsupported span could be calculated.


----------

